# luxury phuket guide



## luxuryphuket (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey 

i am currently looking for suggestions to add content to my luxury guide to phuket. Listing can be for hotels, villas, vars, restaurants and activities.

the site is brand new but i will be working on SEO for this site, largely targeting the australian market.

so take advantage of the free listing and get your luxury business in the listings


craig

luxury-phuket
I cant post the link as i am new so if you are interested drop me a line at


----------

